# Solo SKiff



## Bmeltzz (Apr 12, 2018)

Just sold my kayak and looking to upgrade if you have a solo skiff how do you like it? want to fish the flats of miami/mosquito lagoon and also take it off the beach for pelagics when its flat

thanks


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

For that price you might as well get a decent little skiff


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Just so I understand, what are the prices that you are comparing? New solo skiff compared to a new ?? skiff? And, if so, what would be the comparison for what exact ??? skiff? 

I see these comments all of the time, from many quarters. I am too old and big for a Solo Skiff, but I would like to hear of a specific alternative.

Thank You.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

richg99 said:


> Just so I understand, what are the prices that you are comparing? New solo skiff compared to a new ?? skiff? And, if so, what would be the comparison for what exact ??? skiff?
> 
> I see these comments all of the time, from many quarters. I am too old and big for a Solo Skiff, but I would like to hear of a specific alternative.
> 
> Thank You.


I’m sure some people that actually own or owned one will chime in. Commtrd is one. Lots of these were bought compulsively then sold shortly after. Those Soloskiffs are about $3500-6500 or so depending on options (from what I’ve seen). There are used 12-14’ skiffs for that price all over and even a 12’ aluminum flat bottom would be a 2 man boat that is more versatile in my opinion. I thought about getting one when they came out, glad I didn’t. 
My buddy is a kayak guide and bought a Soloskiff just to go scout and cover more water between trips but he likes a kayak much better for every day fishing. These one man micros are very cool but also not for everyone.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

There's a great Facebook page for them if you do Facebook. It's the Solo Skiff Owners Group.

I have thought a lot about them, but with my other toys, I just don't have a place to store one. Like everything else they have advantages and disadvantages. 

15+ MPH with a 5HP
Unsinkable and self bailing
Quiet and cool vs aluminum
Very economical
People that pole them say they behave well
Not too hard to manage without a trailer

I am seeing more and more on the used market and the prices are pretty good.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks, guys. I was interested in the SS when they first came out, and then even more so when they went to the roto-molded type hull. But, when looking at one close-up, they just appear too small for my big butt. I am happy with my two tinnys, but always open to something different.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

One other option to look at if you are looking for something that one person can load on a roof rack and power with a 2 - 6 HP engine is a Porta-Bote. I just bought the 12 foot model to add to my fleet. I have only had it out twice because of weather 20 - 25 MPH NE winds. It does handle well in rough conditions. With fishing poles and gear a 6 HP Suzuki pushes me (225 lb) at 12 MPH. This boat is not a skiff replacement but if you go to the keys like I do and camp with a trailer which means I have to leave the skiff at home it gets the job done. This last trip I brought my kayak but the winds were to high many of the days there to get me safely where I wanted to go. The Porta-Bote would have gotten me there. I just got this boat last week, after I have had it out a few times I will post a follow up report.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

i've been skeptical about the Solo Skiff since they were first introduced. They're really exciting to look at, but in fact, they're little more than a VERY expensive motorized paddle board with limited functionality, and even then not suitable for anyone weighting much more that about 125#. The numbers showing up lightly used on Craigs List are an indication of what owners think of them once the new wears off. For the same money there are plenty of smaller skiffs available that can do way more.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

@Vertigo I think a lot of the low-hour new-worn-off Craiglist postings could have a lot to do with the maintenance required (and likely unexpected) of an outboard, the storage required, etc. Some of us kayakers that are looking to upgrade could easily overlook these requirements that are similar or even equal to microskiff requirements. I struggled with the idea for a while too. I could sell my kayak and buy a SS, fish more water, faster, etc. Once I factored in storage, insurance, and the fact that i STILL cant bring one of my kids with me, I kept shopping...


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

The Solo Skiff is pricey but so are nice pedal kayaks. I did see an Expandacraft a couple years ago. Seems to be a Solo Skiff before Solo Skiff only without the big price tag. Probably not as nice but it was bobbing in some fairly nasty chop well enough with a little trolling motor.

If a person doesn't mind pulling and stowing a trailer, a used Towee or similar is certainly a nice upgrade.


----------



## Poomay (Dec 28, 2017)

I researched the solo skiff vs kayak set up and ultimately decided on one of these used Ambush skiffs. You can find them $2-3k some even with motors. I have a 6hp Zuke for the longer runs / days out but often just take it for paddle / push pole to get super skinny if not traveling far. Trolling motor mount up front if wanted, stake out pole ready. Thing just glides over the water better than paddle board and way more stable. Heck you could even push it pretty good with just a troller on the back of one wanted. 

Ambush Skiff
http://www.ambushskiffs.com/


----------



## Poomay (Dec 28, 2017)

3DD9CB33-DDA3-4C04-8C02-0AE3EBDAF770




__
Poomay


__
Apr 24, 2018




Ambush nano skiff


----------



## Poomay (Dec 28, 2017)

KurtActual said:


> @Vertigo I think a lot of the low-hour new-worn-off Craiglist postings could have a lot to do with the maintenance required (and likely unexpected) of an outboard, the storage required, etc. Some of us kayakers that are looking to upgrade could easily overlook these requirements that are similar or even equal to microskiff requirements. I struggled with the idea for a while too. I could sell my kayak and buy a SS, fish more water, faster, etc. Once I factored in storage, insurance, and the fact that i STILL cant bring one of my kids with me, I kept shopping...


My old lady sits up front while cruising around so a child I think would work ok as well for fishing purposes as long as they were old enough to know their limits.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I like it...(Ambush Skiff)


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I personally think a small hp motor on a tiny boat ends up getting people who are used to paddling into trouble. It did for me.

It pushes your range way beyond where you would normally go with a paddle. No big deal till you have to come back in a stiff wind and solid chop. Then it's a slow drenching ride.

That small motor is always there begging you to go explore a little further. That was my experience.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

Vertigo said:


> i've been skeptical about the Solo Skiff since they were first introduced. They're really exciting to look at, but in fact, they're little more than a VERY expensive motorized paddle board with limited functionality, and even then not suitable for anyone weighting much more that about 125#. The numbers showing up lightly used on Craigs List are an indication of what owners think of them once the new wears off. For the same money there are plenty of smaller skiffs available that can do way more.


I just used Search Tempest to search Craigslist ads. I searched within a 500 mile radius of New Orleans. There were active ads for 10 different Solo Skiffs. That doesn't seem like a lot to me. Have you run a Solo? The Facebook group is over 1000 members strong. Many of them happy owners that weigh more than 125 pounds.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

Vertigo said:


> i've been skeptical about the Solo Skiff since they were first introduced. They're really exciting to look at, but in fact, they're little more than a VERY expensive motorized paddle board with limited functionality, and even then not suitable for anyone weighting much more that about 125#. The numbers showing up lightly used on Craigs List are an indication of what owners think of them once the new wears off. For the same money there are plenty of smaller skiffs available that can do way more.


I just used Search Tempest to search Craigslist ads. I searched within a 500 mile radius of New Orleans. There were active ads for 10 different Solo Skiffs. That doesn't seem like a lot to me. Have you owned run a Solo? Have you ever kayak fished? Their are over 3000 members in the two Facebook groups I follow. Many of them happy owners that weigh more than 125 pounds.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

dranrab: Now, in the interest of completeness do a 500 mile radius search for boats in the typical price range of used Solo Skiffs ($3000-$4000). I will conjecture that you'll find a few hundred that are way more functional and suitable for a wider range of fishing and boating activities. 

If you're inclined to haul your skiff over a beach, be swamped by the typical powerboat wake, be drenched and pounded in the slightest chop, are capable of the ballerina like moves required to stay upright, and want to restrict yourself in range and load carrying ability, the Solo Skiff is a fine boat. Otherwise, there are better choices out there for the money.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

People should comment that own them. I have one and love it (mostly). Looked at Ambush and solo. Solo was far superior for what I like doing. I love the ability to get places only a kayak can go faster. Its best attribute is poling in extremely shallow water. Its worst attribute is it cant run in super shallow water. I think any attempt to change that, would hurt the draft when poling which is where it really shines. If you need to bring other people, an Ambush might be a better choice. I have a skiff for that. Going alone, there really is no better. Yet.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh and I'm 6'1" and over 240#'s. So...no.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I just read the one above me. Just wanted to dispel some other myths...

The solo cannot be swamped. Water runs off of the deck. Unless the hull has been punctured in some way, this cant happen. 

The solo is incredibly stable. Way more than a paddleboard and way more that the Ambush. I pole with one had usually. This comment had to be made by someone who was never on one. 

Range with the fuel tank is like 150 MILES. Again...false. Could be describing an O/B with internal tank? That (I'm told) has an 8 mile range. I use the external tank so no idea. 

Being drenched by a wake. This is true. If you hit decent chop or a wake and quarter it, you will get wet. The water will run off, but, its not a dry ride in chop. I much prefer backwater or calm flats.

Feel free to ask me anything you want. I'll tell you every plus and minus. The problem with these (and everything else) is the fanboy/hater effect. I don't have allegiance to anything. I had a problem that I wanted to solve and nothing more (solo flyfishing). Of the choices, this worked the best.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Cam said:


> The Solo Skiff is pricey but so are nice pedal kayaks. I did see an Expandacraft a couple years ago. Seems to be a Solo Skiff before Solo Skiff only without the big price tag. Probably not as nice but it was bobbing in some fairly nasty chop well enough with a little trolling motor.
> 
> If a person doesn't mind pulling and stowing a trailer, a used Towee or similar is certainly a nice upgrade.


True, but you cant touch a used Towee for anywhere near the price of a Solo Skiff. Maybe a dealbreaker for some.


----------



## 1texasaggie (Mar 20, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> If you're inclined to haul your skiff over a beach, be swamped by the typical powerboat wake, be drenched and pounded in the slightest chop, are capable of the ballerina like moves required to stay upright, and want to restrict yourself in range and load carrying ability, the Solo Skiff is a fine boat. Otherwise, there are better choices out there for the money.


Count me in...would love to hear about some of those better choices. 

I'm on the upper Texas coast and prefer the distant backwater marshes. Poling is impossible...so poling skiffs are not a viable option. Trolling motors are next to useless for the Texas marshes, so the only viable option left is a craft capable of being paddled once I reach my destination.

I own a Gheenoe Classic and Carolina Skiff JVX, which are both capable of running 30mph to get me off the water quickly in the event a storm blows up....one of the things that concerns me about the Solo. However, I've found both those boats less than ideal for fishing backwater marshes on the upper Texas coast. Thanks in advance!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Have you seen this skanu thing? https://www.instagram.com/p/BgMmV7mgggF/?hl=en&taken-by=eastcapeskiffs Looks like it could be interesting.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Why aren't standamarans more popular? They should be very stable.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

To each his own. These are even easier to carry and launch and just about as useful.
https://www.ultraskiff.com/


----------



## 1texasaggie (Mar 20, 2012)

K3anderson said:


> Have you seen this skanu thing? https://www.instagram.com/p/BgMmV7mgggF/?hl=en&taken-by=eastcapeskiffs Looks like it could be interesting.


Saw the thread about he Skanu a few months ago, but felt a little underwhelmed by the specs. 

I really like the fact it's only 70lbs, but concerned about hull construction, the 3.5hp rating and didn't think it wasn't self bailing.

The Solo is more than twice the weight, but at least I know the hull will hold if it's accidentally run on top of an oyster bed. In addition, the Solo will not require adding a bilge pump or messing with a battery.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Vertigo said:


> To each his own. These are even easier to carry and launch and just about as useful.
> https://www.ultraskiff.com/


Wait, just for clarification, you are against a motorized paddleboard but for a motorized donut?


----------



## 1texasaggie (Mar 20, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> To each his own. These are even easier to carry and launch and just about as useful.
> https://www.ultraskiff.com/


Please disregard my previous request...didn't realize you were just here to troll


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

That East Cape Skanu looks fun. It reminds me of a Bateau FL 12 mad dad built. He painted it battleship grey and we called it the hippo. It was easy to launch from a truck bed and we caught a bunch of fish out of it. It is still in service after about 5 or so years of weekly use. He built it out of department store lumber and I think it set him back about $350. Per the OPs stated needs though I wouldn't consider taking it offshore though.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

Vertigo, have you ever owned or run a Solo Skiff? Have you ever been kayak fishing?


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

See my signature photo. I've plenty of experience with "Solo" sized skiffs, and if you dig deep enough, you'll find a thread showing at least one mini-skiff I built. I've fished from canoes, kayaks, surfboards and inner tubes. My point in this thread is simple: for the same money there are better options. When you fan-boys get a little more experience you'll understand.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

How many aggies does it take to eat an armadillo?
 Three. One to eat it and two to watch the road.

Hook 'em Horns!


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Vertigo said:


> See my signature photo. I've plenty of experience with "Solo" sized skiffs, and if you dig deep enough, you'll find a thread showing at least one mini-skiff I built. I've fished from canoes, kayaks, surfboards and inner tubes. My point in this thread is simple: for the same money there are better options. When you fan-boys get a little more experience you'll understand.


That You, Billy ?


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Poomay said:


> I researched the solo skiff vs kayak set up and ultimately decided on one of these used Ambush skiffs. You can find them $2-3k some even with motors. I have a 6hp Zuke for the longer runs / days out but often just take it for paddle / push pole to get super skinny if not traveling far. Trolling motor mount up front if wanted, stake out pole ready. Thing just glides over the water better than paddle board and way more stable. Heck you could even push it pretty good with just a troller on the back of one wanted.
> 
> Ambush Skiff
> http://www.ambushskiffs.com/


that video is sick. And now with the new fishing regs in Bahamas that is about the only way you could fish a flat on a boat with a friend without a guide.... fish it with one person on each skiff and now you are legal


----------



## 1texasaggie (Mar 20, 2012)

Easy now, not sure you sips have any room to be cracking Aggie jokes when the t.u. fight song is just a ripped off, "I've been working on the railroad". lol.

I was just in Austin here a few weeks ago and came close to picking up a Solo Skiff (only Texas dealer), but I couldn't leave it on campus while I was there watching the Texas Relays. What a beautiful campus, just too bad Austin traffic is now worse than Houston or Dallas.

Congrats though...you got me good. In fact, I kept frantically checking back for your recommendation to a better option than the Solo.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

Vertigo said:


> See my signature photo. I've plenty of experience with "Solo" sized skiffs, and if you dig deep enough, you'll find a thread showing at least one mini-skiff I built. I've fished from canoes, kayaks, surfboards and inner tubes. My point in this thread is simple: for the same money there are better options. When you fan-boys get a little more experience you'll understand.


So it sounds like "no" is the answer to my question on have you ever run a Solo skiff.

I have owned all manner of paddle craft and small skiffs ranging from jon boats, to gheenoes to flats boats and on up to center consoles. Never a nano though. I have researched the heck out of it though and engaged lots of people on forums and Facebook. Your experience is largely an outlier. There are certainly more options in that price range, but "better" is a value judgement and dependent upon a number of factors. With my other toys, I don't have room for a motorized Gheenoe (I could probably squeeze in a Riverhawk Duck Call) I want something that is easier on the shoulder (I had a failed replacement surgery) than my paddle yak, but has better range and greater comfort than my pedal kayak. I also want something that's a bit easier to use solo than my 19.5 foot Dual Console. There's not much that occupies that ground. What is "better" for my situation?

A Gheenoe or Riverhawk comes close and they are just silly fun and not any more expensive brand new. They don't self bail, they can be swamped and they won't fit in my limited storage space.

Beyond that there's something to be said for being able to get a brand new boat, motor and trailer with full warranty for 4K. Looking over Craigslist, you start getting into some pretty old stuff in that price range.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Vertigo said:


> When you fan-boys get a little more experience you'll understand.


I'll assume this is directed to me? I'm not a fan boy in the least. And I've owned and/or own all of the above, but, none of that is relevant to the OP's question or qualifies me to answer. Only OWNING one does. There are pluses and minuses and I'm happy to discuss them with the OP honestly (which is what he asked). The "advice" you put out is demonstrably false and rooted in ignorance. Have a great day.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

1texasaggie said:


> Count me in...would love to hear about some of those better choices.
> 
> I'm on the upper Texas coast and prefer the distant backwater marshes. Poling is impossible...so poling skiffs are not a viable option. Trolling motors are next to useless for the Texas marshes, so the only viable option left is a craft capable of being paddled once I reach my destination.
> 
> I own a Gheenoe Classic and Carolina Skiff JVX, which are both capable of running 30mph to get me off the water quickly in the event a storm blows up....one of the things that concerns me about the Solo. However, I've found both those boats less than ideal for fishing backwater marshes on the upper Texas coast. Thanks in advance!


Why is poling impossible?


----------



## 1texasaggie (Mar 20, 2012)

EvanHammer said:


> Why is poling impossible?


Even in the rare instances when wind lays down enough (usually in the fall), my pole sinks down in 2+ feet of mud bottom. 

In fact, I use either a SuperStick (Gheenoe Classic) or SkinnyWater (Carolina Skiff DVX) push poles for two vital reasons: push back when I get my boat stuck in mud or; reverse them and use it as a heavy duty anchor pin in heavy winds / barge (yacht) wake


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Yep. Texas bay bottoms are mud/gumbo. Florida and other areas East of the Mississippi River are more sandy. Poling isn't much fun in gumbo.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’m here to interrupt the pink panty backlash going on here with this tidbit. Poling is not impossible in gumbo or any other soft bottom, if it is you aren’t doing it right. I’ve poled from Brownsville to Venice now and only found a couple of back lakes that were a challenge to pole because of soft bottom. The worst was around Delacroix because the water was deeper and the bottom was about 24” deep mush. 
You guys need to relax.


----------



## 1texasaggie (Mar 20, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m here to interrupt the pink panty backlash going on here with this tidbit. Poling is not impossible in gumbo or any other soft bottom, if it is you aren’t doing it right. I’ve poled from Brownsville to Venice now and only found a couple of back lakes that were a challenge to pole because of soft bottom. The worst was around Delacroix because the water was deeper and the bottom was about 24” deep mush.
> You guys need to relax.


lol...quite the keyboard commando, but sadly have no clue what you're talking about. Your handle is appropriate and well chosen, b/c you certainly know how to talk some "Smack".

Sure, the gumbo bottomed coves where I occasionally fish are difficult, but still possible to pole...provided the south winds lay down and don't push you all over the place. Most of those coves are also littered with oyster reefs, so this makes it easier to push off and then track in a straight line.

Needless to say, I almost exclusively fish the upper Texas coast buyous (backwater beyond those gumbo bottomed coves) b/c it's where the slot reds / trout / flounder stack up in the winter through late spring, the bulls pass through to breed in the summer and almost zero fishing pressure. Outside of dodging gators, gar, moccasins, mosquitos and no-se-eums, it's miles of backwater paradise.

I've fished south Texas plenty, from South Padre up to Espiritu Santo & Matagorda. Quite frankly, I've never run into anything like the mud and wind of East Bay. Not saying it doesn't exist down south, but I've run around those remote backwater areas, especially off the King and Kennedy ranches with buddies back in my youth, and never saw mud where I would instantly drop down to my knees (and I'm 6'5").

Not familiar with Delacroix, but 24+" of "deep mush" sounds like an accurate description for most of my honey holes. In the rare instance it's ever dead calm, the duck foot doesn't engage until it reaches absolute bottom (below the "mush"). There is no quick bounce either, only a vacuum as the mud envelops your pole...which has to be pried out and then easily spooks nearby fish with the sucking sound it makes.

Keep in mind that I'm often in water so shallow that a red looks like a torpedo sailing across the surface after I set the hook and tries to escape to deeper water. Then, combine that nasty mud with a persistent howling south wind, and poling becomes IMPOSSIBLE! In fact, the biggest problem with poling (in this type of mud + wind) is getting blown sideways up into shallow mud around the hull, subsequently getting stuck, then having to fight back out where either your TM or outboard prop can engage for a hasty exit.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

1texasaggie said:


> lol...quite the keyboard commando, but sadly have no clue what you're talking about. Your handle is appropriate and well chosen, b/c you certainly know how to talk some "Smack".
> 
> Sure, the gumbo bottomed coves where I occasionally fish are difficult, but still possible to pole...provided the south winds lay down and don't push you all over the place. Most of those coves are also littered with oyster reefs, so this makes it easier to push off and then track in a straight line.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you might have already made up your mind but I've poled lots of mud that goes to my belly button if I tried to hop in. I'm fairly confident I could effectively pole the areas you are fishing.

Here's my thoughts - 
a) you need a skiff that tracks well and is easy to push since it's harder to both push and correct in deep mud 
b) you also need one with minimal freeboard so the wind doesn't affect your tracking much
c) you need a really light boat - lots of debate about how you can build a boat too light and for tarpon and permit fishing that is probably true, but for pushing shallow to catch slot reds I don't think you can ever get too light. It makes it easier to push upwind, easier to push over humps, easier to get unstuck; and in your case the less force to move the skiff the less force the other way against the boggy bottom
d) you need a good pushpole and just accept the fork will push deep in the mud - try to pull it out gently so you don't lose any more momentum than necessary.
e) try to fish downwind or crosswind when possible since poling upwind will be much slower, and will not be feasible once it gets to 15+


----------



## 1texasaggie (Mar 20, 2012)

EvanHammer said:


> Sounds like you might have already made up your mind but I've poled lots of mud that goes to my belly button if I tried to hop in. I'm fairly confident I could effectively pole the areas you are fishing.
> 
> Here's my thoughts -
> a) you need a skiff that tracks well and is easy to push since it's harder to both push and correct in deep mud
> ...


I really appreciate the thoughtful reply. I can usually count my average annual < 15mph fishing days on one hand. Even though I'm not fishing today, the wind currently appears relatively calm by comparison, and it shows 17mph.

I'll confess that in my over 40- years of fishing the area, I've only seen one poling skiff. I asked the young man how he liked it and said the skiff was his father's. He also reported primarily using a bay boat, where the poling skiff only made it out a few times a year b/c "he had to really pick his days".

Once my duck foot (forks) has typically reached down deep enough to push the boat while in deep mud, it usually takes some serious force to jerk it back out. The wind predominantly blows out of the south, where the structure I fish almost always runs east / west.

But yes, I agree...a lighter skiff that tracks well will certainly be easier to pole and I therefore plan to buy a Solo Skiff. I'm always open to new ideas, so my mind is actually far from being made up. By the same token, poling is not a high priority for me for the reasons mentioned above. In fact, I would rather sit down and paddle b/c kayaking taught me a smaller profile runs a significantly lower risk of spooking shallow water fish in the backwater bayous.

Thanks again.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

1texasaggie said:


> I really appreciate the thoughtful reply. I can usually count my average annual < 15mph fishing days on one hand. Even though I'm not fishing today, the wind currently appears relatively calm by comparison, and it shows 17mph.
> 
> I'll confess that in my over 40- years of fishing the area, I've only seen one poling skiff. I asked the young man how he liked it and said the skiff was his father's. He also reported primarily using a bay boat, where the poling skiff only made it out a few times a year b/c "he had to really pick his days".
> 
> ...


Are you sight fishing or blind casting?


----------



## 1texasaggie (Mar 20, 2012)

Actually, both.

My preference will always be casting to fish I can see, where my personal best "Slam" species have been caught sight casting...even flounder. Since I essentially fish in water closely resembling chocolate milk, it's not always easy to see fish that don't surface.

However, sight casting is not a make or break proposition for me like it is with so many shallow water Texas anglers. The overwhelming majority of my shallow water fish are actually caught blind casting. Provided there's a falling tide and something in that area either looks, smells or sounds fishy (i.e. structure, birds working, slicks, nervous bait, "watermelon" smell or I just hear reds slamming croaker / mullet), I'll stop and blind cast...usually with decent success.

This is why I'm excited about the Solo Skiff as it appears to be the synergy of what has worked well for me in the past.


----------



## CraigN (Jan 13, 2018)

I'll chime in. I've been running a Solo Skiff since October in Texas marsh and back lakes. I'm 54, 6'4", 205 lbs and in good shape. After buying the Solo I sold my Babycat flats boat and my Hobie kayak, for what I do the Solo does a better job than either of them. I'm usually making short (2-4 mile) runs into back lakes 1' deep or less and trying to sight cast to redfish - throwing a fly rod when the wind allows. The Solo poles like a dream, floats in 3" of water, gets 40 mpg, runs 15 mph wot with a 6hp. Is it wet in a heavy chop? Sure. But I'm retired and get to pick my days. It won't run as shallow as my flats boat (it needs a foot of water to plane). You can also sit side saddle and crab walk shorelines like a kayak. I looked at the Ambush, but it's beam is 6" narrower than the Solo -- I like the idea of standing while running, but I worried about the Ambush's stability. So far, I feel like a 13 year old kid with a new bicycle. Just my $.02.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks for your perspective Craig. I have got to find a way to fit a Solo into my limited storage space.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Craig, thanks for your insight. You make me wonder if a Solo MIGHT actually work for my big butt. I'll be back to Houston in November. I may ask you for a quick demo ride at that time, if that would be OK with you. A year ago, when the Solo dealer was in Spring, I asked for a demo, but they couldn't provide me with one???


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

So, I'm going to try and be open minded. If one of the most important aspects of a nano skiff is it's ability to be launched from a beach, can someone tell me if I can do the same with a slightly bigger two man skiff. Can I do with with a Gheenoe, Towee, or whatever else you suggest?


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

CraigN said:


> I'll chime in. I've been running a Solo Skiff since October in Texas marsh and back lakes. I'm 54, 6'4", 205 lbs and in good shape. /QUOTE]
> 
> Funny, this is almost my exact experience. Funny when actual owners chime in and give real world experience.


----------

